
Secure accesses to your Docker resources with Portainer - deviantony
	Hello there, The latest version of Portainer introduces team management and an upgraded access control system.
You can easily give access to a specific set of user and&#x2F;or teams to any of your Docker cluster&#x2F;host.<p>It also provides fine-grained access controls on any of your Docker resources (containers, volumes &amp; Swarm services). You can apply an access control rule on a resource on creation and edit that rule post-creation.<p>For example, you can now restrict the management of some containers to administrators only. You can also have multiple teams being able to access one Docker host with the ability to manage their containers only.<p>You can give a try to this new access control system on our public demo at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.portainer.io<p>Credentials are: admin &#x2F; tryportainer<p>We&#x27;d really love your feedback ! Cheers !
======
Phithagoras
If it meets the guidelines this might make a good Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

